# English Springer Spaniel hates being left alone



## lowerthanl0w (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and am looking for some advice in regards to my little Springer pup dexter!

He's an 8 week old male and is absolutely wonderfu. Hes so active which we love and he is out about 3-4 times a day for walks and in the park playing with other dogs. The only trouble that we've had with him is that he will not let us leave the room without barking down the house. 

He absolutely cant stand being left on his own, unfortunately we can't take him everywhere with us so he has to be left for a few hours a day alone and sleep at night, he does have a crate which we've put his Kong in and his bed but he only settles down if we're in the room with him. He does bark very loud and a few neighbors have told me they've hears him barking non stop, I know that he's still just a baby and its hard for him to be alone but is there any way we can train him to be left alone and sleep at night.

We've looked online for lots of tips but nothing seems to work we've thought about a Thundershirt, and arnt too keen on the thought of spray collars which have been recommended. We absolutely love our dog but we can't stay in 24/7 with him and we need our sleep to, any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

He is eight weeks old, he should not be out at all except in your own back garden and he should certainly be nowhere near other dogs who may not be vaccinated. Do you have any idea of the horrible and painful diseases he can catch?

Please, get his vaccinations done before you even consider taking him outside again. 

Even then, two or three times a day is too much for a puppy. The guide is five minutes per month of life, so at three months he should have a fifteen minute on lead walk. Running free is different.

As to being clingy, most puppies of that age are. That is why it is the best time to let them off lead.

How long have you had him? He is very young and will naturally be missing his mum and his siblings.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

lowerthanl0w said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and am looking for some advice in regards to my little Springer pup dexter!
> 
> He's an 8 week old male and is absolutely wonderfu. Hes so active which we love and he is out about 3-4 times a day for walks and in the park playing with other dogs. The only trouble that we've had with him is that he will not let us leave the room without barking down the house.
> 
> ...


Hi, taking a puppy away from its mum and littermates is very frightening for it if it has has had no alone training by the breeder.

Have you considered having a crate in your bedroom to begin with and then gradually move it further away at night time.

During the day, it is vital that you train the dog to be alone whilst you are there (yes sounds weird) so it is comfortable in its crate in your company and then you need to gradually teach it to be alone minutes at a time.

Here are some helpful links, the one on Alone Training is particularly useful.

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/separationanxiety.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/teachingyourdogtostayhomealone.pdf

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/separation-anxiety-canine-style

ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- Separation Anxiety

ACVC 2001 - Separation Anxiety in Dogs

Managing Your Dog&#039;s Separation Anxiety | Karen Pryor Clicker Training

When Are You Coming Home? How to Ease Separation Anxiety | Karen Pryor Clicker Training

http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Homealone_000.pdf

Books

I'll Be Home Soon y by Patricial McConell
Dont Leave Me, by Nicola Wilde

Ps my dogs are put on the ground at 7 weeks when I get them and not vaccinated until a few weeks later, as, although there is a risk, (nothing in life is risk free) that may be lower than the risk of under socialisation.

HTH


----------



## lowerthanl0w (Mar 1, 2013)

He's actually 3 months, I don't know why I put 8 weeks sorry


----------



## fluke13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mines nearly 14wks and goes out for a walk 4 times a day (15-25mins each time) she seems fine with it. she also clingy but is happy to be left in her crate while i'm in the house (door open) i have yet to try leaving her alone while i go out.


----------

